# 2 Day Week Workout



## Brummie (Jul 23, 2004)

I know a lot of people will advise that working-out 2 days a week isn't enough to make gains, but at the moment I can only work on the weights twice a week.

Has anyone got any good workouts that will give me the best gains at twice a week ??

I try to train Mondays and Fridays, with Wednesdays for boxing,

So with the right workout, is it an advantage to workout less with more recovery time or, am I not going to do enough damage to my fibres, to make gains with only two sessions a week.....

I am keen but need to start making some gains to keep motivated...

Any ideas and advise would be appreciated !!

Steve..


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

right mate i have just done a two day a week routine

basically

chest shoulders and tris together

and back and legs together

just stick to basic excercises like incline and flys for chest

shoulder press for shoulders

squats and chins

add dips on chest day hits all three!

you know just be moderate!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont neglect those abs Steve.

Boxers have to have some rugged abs.

You can do these when ever you get a chance.

Many boxers, fighters do abs every day, this will keep the muscles not so bulky too.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Brummie, have you been boxing long?? I am thinking of taking it up.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

try german volume training mondays and thursdays


----------



## Brummie (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanx for the tips.... Whats German volume ??

James, I've been boxing now for 6 months regularly, Great CV workout, absolutely sweat my b****cks for 2 hours. The club is run by a guy called Paddy Doyle, he currently holds the title 'Worlds Fittest Man' , and holds loads of Guiness world records for stamina and endurance, so he knows his stuff.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

wow, have you found any new confidence in self defense, would you feel confident in a fight?? Not that i want to fight ofcourse, but it is always good when you now you can ask for it when needed, what club is that brummie?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

German volume is 10 sets of 10 reps for one exercise per bodypart and you rest no longer than 30 secs between sets.


----------



## Brummie (Jul 23, 2004)

killerkeane- The boxing gym is called stamina's gym , It does give you confidence I suppose but i do it for me more than my ego, mainly because I can be a lazy **** with the cardio training and this type of training forces me to work hard..

I tell you what though that German Volume training must be hard, that seems alot of reps per workout...... Have any of you lot tried it ?? And made some mass gains ???


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

try this:

day 1.

overhead squat 6x3

deadlift 5x1 (progressive singles)

dip/bench 6x3

chin/row 6x3 <<<(if benching, row, if dipping , chin)

rest 2-4 days and repeat.

i did this full body routine for about 6 months on and off. i would rate it: strength (7/10), hypertrophy (9/10)

thats assuming your a natural trainer of course. AAS users can handle much more volume.


----------

